
In need of some ideas? Here are a couple of mine - anon1253
https://joelkuiper.eu/ideas
======
clupprich
Regarding Offline bookmarks:

I'm really surprised that nobody made a product with this idea/concept
already. I probably have a few hundred unread items across all ex-popular and
now-popular bookmarking services (Pocket, Safari's Reading List, now-dead
Google Reader, delicious). For me, the big problem always was that I bookmark
interesting reads, but then I don't come back to it. Or I bookmark it,
actually read it, but then never come back to it to check out what's new
stories of the author.

~~~
DanBC
But that's not a bookmarking product. Don't any of the RSS feed readers cover
what you want?

------
pan69
There is a distinct difference between ideas for "apps" and ideas for
startups. An app is not a startup and a startup isn't just an app. It's
project vs product.

Yes, I agree, within the context you think of ideas, then ideas are cheap.

